# Casting anyone?? @tcc



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone game this weekend around noon? Ive got to break the 500 ft wall!!!opcorn:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

What day you up for? Sat./Sun?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Both day are going to be around 55. Looks good.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

My shoulder is killing me but I might be up for Sat.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd like to toss that Fusion you have if you make it out Clay.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Ill try to make it and ill have a fusion on hand if cdog can make it


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sat or Sun at noon? which is best for all??? Im open to either. Ive got a few tennis balls, a lacrosse ball and a baseball so we can warm up before chucking lead. Oh and I do have a wheel and flags!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd like to be out there Saturday to cast. Sunday I'll be in church til about then and couldn't make it to cast til around 2ish, so Saturday is my vote. I _really_ need pointers!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was hoping someone would do this again this year. I'm still in the need to learn some more category. I don't mind watching the locals at the point tossing their junk twice as far as me but it's just humbling to have some short,150 lb. dude in the AC that you're fishing besides do the same.  

I've got to get ready for the spring season and I'm not sure but I think it's called 'cast-envy'


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I vote for Sat.

Even if the shoulder wont let me cast I can still sit on the sidelines telling yall what you are doing wrong...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Clay you laugh but that's probably what I need.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Everyone seems to vote for Sat at Noon so lets


----------



## hookemhigh (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

err, what or where is tcc ?


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> err, what or where is tcc ?


i belive the college...where is what im interested in


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Tidewater community college at college drive just across the monitor merrimac bridge tunnel from newport news/hampton. If your heading 664 south from the colliseum it will be your first exit off the monitor merrimac. Its a college and Im sure the address is on the net somewhere....clay got some pain meds if ya need them man but would like to see ya there


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Mud,Clay*

Ill be there,cant speak for broke Shooter but well see.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll be there but don't know how much casting I can do, I only lasted an hour tossing lures tonight.

BTW I'll bring my Fusion and HDX if any one wants to toss em.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*I Don't Know...*

Last time you tried to set this up mud, the fields were full of mud


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

True Jay but 2 outta 3 isnt bad as this weekend is looking perfect


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mud said:


> Anyone game this weekend around noon? Ive got to break the 500 ft wall!!!opcorn:



show off!


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm up for either day. Around noon?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm guessing we've all seen the Las Vegas commercials about what goes on in Vegas _stays_ in Vegas, right?

I sure hope no one comes back home after casting Saturday and jumps on here to joke me about my casting!:redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Why wait until we get home. We'll harass you there and save the extra step! 

I'm sure the folks there will be more than willing to give some good pointers and by the end of the day you'll be casting better than when you showed up.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Good point!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reeled_out said:


> I'm up for either day. Around noon?


Sat at noon.




lil red jeep said:


> I'm guessing we've all seen the Las Vegas commercials about what goes on in Vegas _stays_ in Vegas, right?
> 
> I sure hope no one comes back home after casting Saturday and jumps on here to joke me about my casting!:redface:


Dont worry, if we didn't come out and publicly make fun of Shooter you are safe...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Sat at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing my back is feeling just a tad bit better *still cant sit for more then just a few seconds* but just wait 

*Now where is that time out button?*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Good thing my back is feeling just a tad bit better *still cant sit for more then just a few seconds* but just wait
> 
> *Now where is that time out button?*


Go back to bed...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Good thing my back is feeling just a tad bit better *still cant sit for more then just a few seconds* but just wait
> 
> *Now where is that time out button?*


dont feel bad shooter, my dads got 3 ruptured discs , and some kind of bulge in his back. pretty bad for the last couple weeks, but gettin better.


he couldnt sit down for 2 days when it started bothering him, was kinda funny, but not funny at the same time, cuz he would just stand up and watch tv for 2 days LOL


Jesse


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

whoa!

Have you woken from the deep sleep, or what?
You're beard isn't longer, is it?
Get well, homey!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Unless I can slow time....I got to get a car inspected, talk to our kitchen cabinet sales person and level out a floor at the new house....don't think I got a chance in he** to make TCC.

Good luck and hope yall have a tons of blow ups!

In2Win...my shoulder and back ain't that strong to cast them old school heavers


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Good luck and hope yall have a tons of blow ups!


Uh, Gee thanks. I think As I write this, I'm re-spooling from a blow-up yesterday!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll be there, but just to watch and learn.opcorn:


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

mee too!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

dipnet said:


> I'll be there, but just to watch and learn.opcorn:


O.K., if we're all there to watch and learn, who's gonna cast? Cdog has already said his shoulder is hurting.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Ill be casting thats for sure!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mud said:


> Ill be casting thats for sure!!!



yeah..yeah...yeah...big show off


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> O.K., if we're all there to watch and learn, who's gonna cast? Cdog has already said his shoulder is hurting.


I should be able to do a couple of my awesome smooth cast (In layman's terms that means it looks sweet but dont go very far)


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Uh, Gee thanks. I think As I write this, I'm re-spooling from a blow-up yesterday!


Sounds like you'll be ready.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Got to take Joshua to Hanna Montana. Have fun.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I get a devotional sent to my email every day from Klove radio. Todays was.....no joke!

_Saturday 2/2/2008

Get all the advice and instruction you can, and be wise the rest of your life. 

Proverbs 19:20, NLT_
Even God knows I need casting instruction!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

see you guys there!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Reeled Out ( Dave ) is already there.....the clue-less looking guy with the Fusion is warming up...Give em He**....... He should be casting towards the River....please make sure ya get up with him...He's totally lost without me


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Reeled Out ( Dave ) is already there.....the clue-less looking guy with the Fusion is warming up...Give em He**....... He should be casting towards the River....please make sure ya get up with him...He's totally lost without me


LOL, Dave did OK and he has not adopted your ducking cast...

We had a pretty good showing, actually more than I expected were there...




























I'll see how the vids look, if they are decent I'll put em on the distance casting board.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's safe to say fun was had by all and I know I learned a lot by watching and from suggestions! Thanks fellas.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to all that came out! Had a blast putting faces to names and good to see all the interest in this sport! Good fishing to ya


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Good time*

I think I was the only one who didn't try a cast. :redface: But I got what I came for - some knot tying instruction, brake lessons, different casting style pointers and good company. Thanks to all for the education. 

By the way - congrats to Mud on breaking that 500' wall. :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, definitely a good time. Was nice to meet a lot of you. I've got some vids going up momentarily in the distance casting forum for those that are interested.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dipnet said:


> I think I was the only one who didn't try a cast. :redface: But I got what I came for - some knot tying instruction, brake lessons, different casting style pointers and good company. Thanks to all for the education.
> 
> By the way - congrats to Mud on breaking that 500' wall. :beer:


Thanks for taking the vid of me and nice to meet you and all the others.Looking forward to next time...


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Reeled Out ( Dave ) is already there.....the clue-less looking guy with the Fusion is warming up...Give em He**....... He should be casting towards the River....please make sure ya get up with him...He's totally lost without me


Keep it up... The attic story would be good story to tell right about now.

Great times. Was nice hangin' out with all of ya. I'm headed out with my chain saw to land those damn trees!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

I enjoyed the afternoon and learned a couple of lessons to boot.

#1. I can't throw a 525mag with the mag set at 0 by accident or on purpose :redface:

#2. I'm sure glad my favorite set of planks does not have a stand of trees off the SE corner. 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

in2win said:


> #2. I'm sure glad my favorite set of planks does not have a stand of trees off the SE corner.


Ahhh, you were just practicing getting the bait near structure, that's all.


----------

